# Millipede Breeding



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 11, 2015)

So I have never tried breeding millipedes, and I figured AB would bet an easier resource than getting a whole book on American species.  I was interested in breeding Bumblebee as well as Scarlet Millipedes.  I've always kept mine on cocoa fiber mixed with hardwood leaves from outside.  Can anyone tell me if it's possible to breed them in captivity and if so how?  Thanks!


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 11, 2015)

I haven't kept either species but I think they're both fairly easy to breed in captivity. Millipede breeding generally just consists of keeping males and females together until babies show up. I've heard adding a fresh layer of dead leaves can help stimulate breeding, but I'm not sure if that's true. Do you have any wood in their substrate? They'll probably need that as well as leaves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 11, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> I haven't kept either species but I think they're both fairly easy to breed in captivity. Millipede breeding generally just consists of keeping males and females together until babies show up. I've heard adding a fresh layer of dead leaves can help stimulate breeding, but I'm not sure if that's true. Do you have any wood in their substrate? They'll probably need that as well as leaves.


I don't have any wood, but I could definitely get some to see if that stimulates breeding.  I only have Scarlets right now but will be getting bumblebees.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 11, 2015)

First off, millipedes need rotten wood and rotten leaves in their substrate, preferably with little other substrates. They are substrate feeders, most of their nutrition comes from the wood and leaves. You can supplement their diet with dog/cat food, fruits and veggies. The bumblebee millipedes need high temps, preferably 75-80.

Also, if you are referring to Orin's book, most of the species described are tropical ones, along with american ones, it is definitely worth picking up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 12, 2015)

Grasshopper99 said:


> I don't have any wood, but I could definitely get some to see if that stimulates breeding.  I only have Scarlets right now but will be getting bumblebees.  Thanks for the suggestion!


They can't eat wood until its rotten, but if you can't find a lot of rotten logs outside, you can supplement the substrate with aspen pet bedding shavings (NEVER cedar or pine shavings) or hardwood chips for barbecue. It will rot overtime and become edible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 12, 2015)

If i were to get wood from outside, is it important that I some how get rid of potential mites or other parasites?


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 12, 2015)

It kinda is, you can just stick it in the microwave for about three minutes and you should kill everything in it.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Dec 12, 2015)

Hisserdude said:


> It kinda is, you can just stick it in the microwave for about three minutes and you should kill everything in it.


That's what I was thinking, just wasn't sure if it was safe.


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 12, 2015)

I bake mine in the oven at 200F for about 2-3 hours. Some people don't sterilize, though.


----------

